# My little wood shop!



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*After Hurricane Katrina did a job on my old shed in '05, I got to build a new one! The old shed was primarily just that, a shed. Part of it I had set up as a "shop" when I was in business for myself as a metal cutting machine repair company. But I ditched that and went back to work for the "man". Sometimes, working for the "man" aint so bad! ;o)

Anyway, then comes Hurricane Katrina. It pulled the metal roof clean off. On the most part, it was already old (came with the house, 24 years ago) and falling apart. Matter of fact, at the beginning of the year I had gotten a huge bonus from work, and had ordered a Homedepot shed to be built in my backyard. After the hurricane, I couldn't get them to come out. I guess there was more important things to build other then sheds! Like peoples homes.... Anyway, after looking over some "how to" on the internet, and past experiences, I decided to build it myself. Only thing is, I decided since I didn't actually work at home any more, I could downsize the shed I was going to have HD build. BIG MISTAKE!! Old shed was 12' x 20', new shed 10' x 16'.

I built the shed and then later on, decided to get more into building things. (Here's where the HD shed would have been nice!) But I built my little shed 10x better then HD would have built theirs. Everything on the outside, subfloor included, is treated. My exterior walls are the 5/8 T1-11 treated. And most of my shed is screwed, not nailed!! Or screwed AND nailed (See mentioned above about Katrina). 

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y258/KaptainKajun/01-Finishednewin06.jpg 
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y258/KaptainKajun/03-Finishedinsiderightin06.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y258/KaptainKajun/02-Finishedinsideleftin06.jpg

So I wanted more room so I could purchase a couple of saws, so I added on and moved the lawn and garden stuff out.

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y258/KaptainKajun/04-addonforlawnequipin10.jpg

Even after that, space is tight. Just the other day, I was working on a new storage unit for my master bath, and I was moving my cut, but unassembled pieces back and forth, from work bench, to router table to table saw, as I needed one or the other. So, I decided that everything that has nothing to do with wood working, would have to go and I'd do some rearranging and hopefully could find some storage for jobs in progress and a better system of scrap organization. And then maybe some floor space. So I spent the day straightening my shops attic, and tosing ice chests and folding lawn chairs and other misc stuff up there. Also building some new racks to store my scrap lumber. 

After I finish (tomorrow hopefully), I'll update the inside pics.*


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Lee,

looks nice and bright in there with the white. I like it.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey Lee, looks like a really cozy place to work, nice shop!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Doug and Mark. Yea, it's cozy and bright in there for sure! Those inside pics were from 4 years ago, the walls and floor are much more crowded now! Just not lawn and garden or bikes.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow it looks like my shop/cave inside but mine is not so bright ...


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

it is time to make somedust!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Yep Warren, I've got 4, 4ft double flouresents in that small shop. Pluse white walls (actual light grey) and ceiling.

I just got it cleaned up Ron!! But that will come soon! *


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Ok, here we go. Finished moving things around and getting almost everything out of there that's not wood working related. Didn't really make more floor room, but now I've got some shelf area to store the worked wood waiting to be assembled. Don't have to move it from table saw, to router table to work bench, as I need one or the other!! Or trip over it on the floor!!

Here's how it looks these days. You'll notice a heck of a lot more stuff hanging on the walls, then on those earlier shots. And the bikes and lawn equipment got replaced by table, scroll saws and router table.*


----------



## woodjoiner (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello Lee
It looks great, a place for everything and everything in it's place. Well organized shop you have there, also I couldn't help but notice the A/C mounted in the wall which makes it nice I'm sure for those small projects that allow you to close the doors and windows during the heat of the summer down south.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Lookin good


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

woodjoiner said:


> Hello Lee
> It looks great, a place for everything and everything in it's place. Well organized shop you have there, also I couldn't help but notice the A/C mounted in the wall which makes it nice I'm sure for those small projects that allow you to close the doors and windows during the heat of the summer down south.


*LOL, you betcha! (on A/C) I insulated that puppy, and sealed it so tight (which is good and bad (wood working wise) that even in the middle of the hot deep south Louisiana heat, if I was to just go in there to sit (which never happens, but...) I don't really need to turn the a/c on. But when I do, even in the summer, low is all I need! And during our unusual frigid winters, I turn my little electric space heater on 10 minutes in advance of going in there to work, and it's nice and warm. 

Thanks Warren! *


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Table saws, scroll and router tables are more important anyway! <g> Nice job!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lee

Nice shop, I like the window behind the saw that will come in handy for the long boards.


============


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice shop, it is well that you are able to get back into something that you enjoy.


----------



## sergiozal (Feb 7, 2011)

Very tidy... outside look is just great! It is bigger than my space to work 
I noticed that twisted dager hanging on the wall... nice decoration touch


----------



## rejames (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey Lee! Everything looks Great! my shop is 12X16 but doesn't look near as good as yours,
Looks like I'm going to have get busy now that the weather will be permitting soon.
Thanks for sharing your story.

Sincerely,

Raymond


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Thanks!

Totally agree Jim! The bikes, unfortunately as we should, we don't ride the bikes any more, and well the lawnmower, we do need it, but it's nice not seeing it except at grass cutting time! LOL

Bob, I do just that with the window. I had to make like a set of ski's for the legs. I took a 2x4, and a piece of 1/8th panel and nailed them together, one for each side of the saw. And then countersunk for the feet of the saw. So not only does it go out the window, but it's the perfect height to act as a support as well. Makes it easier to slide out from the wall. And I just put a spacer between the saw and wall to keep it from sliding back during cutting.

Jerry, I was just telling someone on another thread, that I may be facing divorce court soon, as I've been spending more time out in my shop since I got my new router and built the table, along with daylight savings time. And then last night after trying out the new sign kit and my wife saying, in her own words, "you're just glowing like a kid with a new favorite toy. I'm really never going to get any of your time now!" 

Sergio, that was my brothers. Don't know the story behind it. But that and his mounted deer horns, was passed on to me when he got married, years ago. I guess his bride didn't want to have anything to do with them! But he did talk her into the deer horns about two years ago when he was at my house. It just didn't fit in my New Orleans Saints themed home office, so I asked him if he wanted the horns back, and his wife gave him the ok. But it's going into his shop! LOL. I forgot to ask him about the knife. *


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Hey Ramond, thanks! Yea I wish I would have gone 12x16 too. I know another what, 32 square feet don't sould like much, but I'd love to have it about now! LOL I really wish I had gone as big as I was having Home Depot build it. I think it was a 16x25 barn style, with a loft in the back. But knowing I'd be building it alone (My Dad was too old, and my son is too busy), plus I had never built anything to this magnitude before, I figured I'd keep it small and simple. Oh well, if I get good at all this, and start making some extra money (instead of spending, LOL) I might can talk the wife into letting me build another one on the other side of the yard, and then we can have his and her shops! ;o)*


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Do like I did build a lean too onto the side of the shed for Lawnmower and such, Ya won't believe the room it opens up in shop


----------

